
Coding the Smash Bros Character Select Screen in HTML and CSS in 2 Hours - bendydev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNe32jLWUJ4
======
bendydev
This is my first video I've done where I added commentary over it! The link to
view the actual website is in the video description if you want to see it.

